# GrubHub Onboarding



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone know of an email address or website link to reschedule the onboarding session?


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Noone really? Seems like this would be a simple question for this type of community no?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm sure if someone knew offhand that they would answer, more than likely, nobody who has read this has the answer you are seeking. Have you tried reading the scheduling email(s) that GrubHub sent you? Have you checked the GrubHub site? Have you tried Google? Your answer may be found in any one of those places.

Good luck!


----------



## grrrrrruber (Sep 3, 2015)

I deleted my notes yesterday for Grubhub or I would have sent it to you. I would so much rather just Uber and Lyft (and that's not saying much) than deal with that nightmare ever again. Maybe different areas are decent but Baltimore is a total shit show. Nearly every pick up is 15 - 20 minutes away and then the delivery is usually another 10 - 20 minutes away. A couple of the restaurants here won't even start the food until the driver is there. Sometimes the restaurant doesn't receive the order so you stand and wait 20 minutes waiting for the food to be cooked. Guarantees are a joke because it will tell you that you missed orders that never came through the app. My last day I quit after 3 hours, every single delivery was effed up and I completed one delivery in three hours on a Saturday night, made $7.40. No guarantee because they said I missed 3 offers. Yeah okay....


----------



## Sharisa (Jun 24, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> Does anyone know of an email address or website link to reschedule the onboarding session?


https://events-na2.adobeconnect.com...0c6846a9fb5541db6df54ea523d01498e253a7c650049

That's the link


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I began the sign up process, asked for two bags, never completed sign up. Kept the bags, nice bags.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No help here. I did not have to meet or talk to anyone. I did watch a video or two.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

grrrrrruber said:


> I deleted my notes yesterday for Grubhub or I would have sent it to you. I would so much rather just Uber and Lyft (and that's not saying much) than deal with that nightmare ever again. Maybe different areas are decent but Baltimore is a total shit show. Nearly every pick up is 15 - 20 minutes away and then the delivery is usually another 10 - 20 minutes away. A couple of the restaurants here won't even start the food until the driver is there. Sometimes the restaurant doesn't receive the order so you stand and wait 20 minutes waiting for the food to be cooked. Guarantees are a joke because it will tell you that you missed orders that never came through the app. My last day I quit after 3 hours, every single delivery was effed up and I completed one delivery in three hours on a Saturday night, made $7.40. No guarantee because they said I missed 3 offers. Yeah okay....


This is exactly how I feel about GH. I am in between the DC and Baltimore area and tried both. I'm sure it is better in other areas but I personally like GH the least out of all the delivery gigs


----------

